# Cities of Brazil | All Diversity | 1 photo per post



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Fortaleza - State of Ceará​
Population: 2.447.409










André Bonacim


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

São Paulo - State of São Paulo​
Population: 11.316.149










Twiga Swalla - Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Belém - State of Pará​
Population: 1.402.056












JM Conduru - Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Goiânia - State of Goiás​
Population: 1.318.488


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Diamantina - State of Minas Gerais​
Population: 45.884










Francisco Desidério


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool Rio Atrato!!!!!!!! 

Can I help you? But first.....I don't know how to put photos in the Skyscrapercity!!!!!!!! WHAT SHAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehehe

So...........can you explain to me?? (em português mesmo, já procurei de todo jeito e ainda não consegui saber como se coloca fotos aqui!!!!!!!!!!!que coisa hein?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marquinho89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Brasil! O país mais lindo!!!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

HMMS said:


> Very cool Rio Atrato!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can I help you? But first.....I don't know how to put photos in the Skyscrapercity!!!!!!!! WHAT SHAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hehehe
> 
> So...........can you explain to me?? (em português mesmo, já procurei de todo jeito e ainda não consegui saber como se coloca fotos aqui!!!!!!!!!!!que coisa hein?!!!!!!!!!!!


ate hoje nusssssssssss

Primeiro clica nessa foto
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2774/4338739689_935e3ae443_o.jpg

entao esse eh o endereço da foto, voce pega esse endereço todo e cola dentro desse dois no meio








ex

Eu tirei o parenthesis para não upload a foto
[IMGhttp://arm3.staticflickr.com/2774/4338739689_935e3ae443_o.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Maceió - State of Alagoas

Population: 943 109


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Balneário Camboriú - State of Santa Catarina

Population:107,000


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Porto Seguro - State of Bahia

Population: 126 770


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Bombinhas - State of Santa Catarina

Population: 14.312


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

São Paulo - State of São Paulo

Population: 11 316 149


----------



## ElvisGyn (Jun 6, 2009)

Brazil, Brazil, Brazil, I love this country. hehehehe

Beautiful cities.


----------



## Muzzzo (Sep 18, 2011)

Campos do Jordão - State of São Paulo​
47.824 people​


----------



## Muzzzo (Sep 18, 2011)

Gramado - State of Rio Grande do Sul​
32.300 people​


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Please post awesome pictures as the 2nd and 1st page


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

São José do Rio Preto - State of São Paulo

Population - 408.258 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

São José dos Campos - State of São Paulo

Population - 629.921 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:cheers:


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Bauru - State of São Paulo

Population - 343.937 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Campinas - State of São Paulo

Population - 1.080.113 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Cuiabá - State of Mato Grosso

Population - 551.098 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry again


----------



## benezuela (Nov 30, 2011)

Como são feias as cidades do interior do estado de São Paulo, todas iguais, sem personalida de e identidade, xerox! :cheers:


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Jundiaí - State of São Paulo

Population - 370.126 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Rapaz, eu não gosto nem um pouco das cidades do interior paulista. Além de feias em sua imensa maioria, são sem identidade, como benezuela falou, todas iguais.hno:


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Obrigado por estragarem meu thread com essas fotos horríveis...

sinceramente, por isso que desanimo de fazer thread no internacional...

O que custa buscar fotos legais, com resolução legal, com bom aspecto? Essas últimas fotos estão horríveis


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

GIM said:


> Quai fotos? se forem as que postei, procurarei melhores ou deletarei.


A do HMS também... só olhem o nível das fotos da primeira e da segunda página, com o nível das fotos dessa página... a nitidez, o tamanho, o aspecto...

já não temos bom aspecto em muitas cidades, se ainda postam essas fotos feias, cheias de blocões encardidos, sem resolução, aí que fica difícil mesmo


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

edit


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

benezuela said:


> Como são feias as cidades do interior do estado de São Paulo, todas iguais, sem personalida de e identidade, xerox! :cheers:


Vc não sabe o que está falando.....hno:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

Ia falar a mesma coisa.. estragaram o thread do Rio Atrato com fotos horriveis!! Basta ver a diferença entre esse e o do fórum latino.. :/


----------



## Muzzzo (Sep 18, 2011)

HMMS your photos are absolutely TERRIBLES

Edit all your post and changes it :gaah:


----------



## Manaus.ASB (Oct 13, 2009)

Manaus - State of Amazonas​
Population: 1.802.525 habitantes, (IBGE CENSO - 2010)











http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums...HW4NEOHgAm1T1UKjA8968C3RZdgKcECQ2nVQ-38ZV.jpg










http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photo...zoGJPP_EAm1T1ULF2oqQQK14Uy8y8XZLD7JkTHzZv.jpg


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Rio de Janeiro i like the most


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Izumy said:


> Rapaz, eu não gosto nem um pouco das cidades do interior paulista. Além de feias em sua imensa maioria, são sem identidade, como benezuela falou, todas iguais.hno:


No interior da Bahia é que tem cidade bonita, né..................hno:


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

As fotos de Campinas, São José dos Campos, Jundiaí, Bauru e Cuiabá estão feias????!!!!!!!!!! 

Onde????????!!!!!!!!!!ah vá.....................


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Muzzzo said:


> HMMS your photos are absolutely TERRIBLES
> 
> Edit all your post and changes it :gaah:


Ao invés ofender, ponha melhores então.............O Google não tem tantas fotos boas, onde tem então?


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Londrina - State of Paraná

Population - 506.701 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Cascavel - State of Paraná

Population - 286.205 (Censo IBGE 2010)


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

HMMS, com todo respeito, por favor, PARE de postar fotos. Eu sei que o intuito é ajudar, mas acredite, as fotos tão feias pacas.

O Rio Atrato montou um puta de um tópico e tá fazendo um excelente trabalho.. pq avacalhar? Não quero ser chato ou grossseiro, pois respeito a boa vontade. Mas entenda o lado do cara.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

GAROPABA - STATE OF SANTA CATARINA

Population: 18.144



Siriú - SC por igorpires, no Flickr


----------



## MedCage1 (Dec 18, 2007)

HMMS said:


> No interior da Bahia é que tem cidade bonita, né..................hno:


rsrsrs!! baiano falar mal das cidades do interior de SP é uma piada!!


----------



## benezuela (Nov 30, 2011)

As cidades do interior baiano apesar de serem mais pobres, tem muito mais identidade e história que o monótono interior paulista!


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

rio atrato said:


> Obrigado por estragarem meu thread com essas fotos horríveis...
> 
> sinceramente, por isso que desanimo de fazer thread no internacional...
> 
> O que custa buscar fotos legais, com resolução legal, com bom aspecto? Essas últimas fotos estão horríveis


concordo as últimas estão tensas


----------

